# Dallas Cowboys New Stadium......



## Flux_Architect (Aug 31, 2009)

Parking about a mile from the stadium - $40.00 USD






Slowly Approaching.....
























































The photos do not do the size of this stadium justice.....


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice pics man. I am sure you had a blast.


----------



## Adamh1331 (Aug 31, 2009)

That TV is ridiculous haha


----------



## Flux_Architect (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeah it really is.....and it was hard to force myself to actually watch the field because I was way up in the nosebleed section or "upper concourse" as it is appropriately named.


----------



## matttttYCE (Aug 31, 2009)

So on that note I just have to ask... What's your opinion on the videoboards and their height?


----------



## Flux_Architect (Aug 31, 2009)

I didn't see anyone come close to hitting it.....Jerry Jones worked with the NFL and placed it 5 feet above the number they gave him.....so I guess it's fine. Everyone is just making a big deal about it because it is another way to hate on the Cowboys, and this is the first time that there has been a center hung board......in the future...all stadiums will copy this idea IMO.

The stadium itself is really TOO big...but it is also extremely nice...you have to be real die hard fan to sit up in the upper concourse and pay $70+ dollars a game for tickets... at that point, I think I would rather watch it from home. I just wanted to see the stadium for myself...and my ticket was $45 for preseason.

The air flow and temperature inside were great....and I guess it was about 70 degrees inside.


----------



## matttttYCE (Aug 31, 2009)

Flux_Architect said:


> I didn't see anyone come close to hitting it.....Jerry Jones worked with the NFL and placed it 5 feet above the number they gave him.....so I guess it's fine. Everyone is just making a big deal about it because it is another way to hate on the Cowboys, and this is the first time that there has been a center hung board......in the future...all stadiums will copy this idea IMO.
> 
> The stadium itself is really TOO big...but it is also extremely nice...you have to be real die hard fan to sit up in the upper concourse and pay $70+ dollars a game for tickets... at that point, I think I would rather watch it from home. I just wanted to see the stadium for myself...and my ticket was $45 for preseason.
> 
> The air flow and temperature inside were great....and I guess it was about 70 degrees inside.



Yea, I find it funny that it was hit a few times and everyone made such a huge deal about it. And sure, it's inevitably going to be hit again, but now that there's a do-over kick rule (with time clock being reset) it's really not that big of a deal. Of course, I bet the NFL still makes Jerry Jones raise it after this season. And I believe you are absolutely correct when you say that many future stadiums are going to copy the center hung board idea.

And even though I'm a Cardinals fan, I'd love to go to a game in the 'house that Jerry built', even if the tickets are outrageous! I mean, if some people are calling it the 8th wonder of the world, I've got to see it for myself! And the Boys and Cardinals don't play each other in the regular season this year, so we'd have no problems .


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 31, 2009)

holy cow that screen is huge! My sister sent me a link a bit ago about some girl giving a tour and sittin in a seat where you could only see the endzone


----------



## Rick (Aug 31, 2009)

I have to see this.


----------



## Pauly (Sep 1, 2009)

I watched this getting built on the SkyscraperCity forums, it's enormous.


----------

